# dug up traps



## born to hunt

ok i am new to trapping and targeting coyotes. After having my traps set for a week some traps have been dug up and pulled to the end of the chain. what would make the coyotes dig them up?


----------



## BOFF

They can be quite a hard prey to catch. They often smell our scent on/around the traps and dig them up. You have to be extra careful in the trap preparations and your scent around the trap sight.


God Bless,
David B.


----------



## wtailchaser

That's it.  They can smell the traps.  De scent your traps and move them to a new set.


----------



## killitgrillit

where they set off????
If so could be a miss or deer


----------



## evan gourley

1st check around the set and try to see whats digging them up-deer will trip them-especially if u are using alot of castor based scents-2nd clean all your traps-i use plain ole unscented dishwashing detergent(a dishwasher is great but my wife hates for me to put them in there)i use my fish cooker and have a huge pot that i cook all my traps in-boil them really good and get as much wax off of them as u can then re-dye and re-wax them-make sure your wax is not contaminated-i put a few fresh pine needles in my wax foer a little scent-3rd and probably most important is evaluate your trap sets-do u change up your sets?coyotes and foxes learn sets real quick-stop using dirt hole sets a go to more natural sets-put your traps at the base of a clump of grass with a little urine on the grass-im not sure of your skill level or knowledge of different sets but if u have trap shy yotes-u gotta get freaky with them-charles dobbins has a great book on flat sets-super reading.when i am trapping around"knowledgeable"animals-i never use dirt holes or any unnatural attractors-i like the mouse hole sets or trench sets.i mostly use urine or gland lures for scents.holler if u need more info-trapping is a lot of trial and error-when u start missing animals u have to literally go back to the drawing board and evaluate everything u do-it may be something simple like not bedding the trap good!


----------



## Boneskull

Alot of time dug up traps are the result of improper bedding and a little wiggle and either the target or non taget animal dug it up out of curiosity.


----------



## born to hunt

everytime the traps were set off and the bait dug up and gone. my traps are not dyed or waxed but i have it ordered.my lure is coyote urine and a food bait. thanks for the help


----------



## ducks4u

Boil, die, and wax your traps, keep them in a place where they want get any other scent on them, becarefull while waxing though


----------



## ITRAPGAK9

probably gray fox not coyote!


----------



## stuckbuck

ITRAPGAK9 said:


> probably gray fox not coyote!



I had trouble with red fox last year... man those things were hard to catch!!


----------



## Mr W.

Maybe improper bedding. Make sure your traps don't wiggle.


----------



## RSmith

It is important to follow the advise above, then keep trapping if he fools around long enough he will make a mistake and he only has to make one. If you have enough area you may want move rather than wait on one varmint to mess up. Catching several dumb ones may trump one educated one, just continue to learn and try not to educate any more than can be helped.


----------

